# animations Itunes



## Thierry625 (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Je suis un petit nouveau de 63 piges17 ans de mac derrière moi ou à côté comme vous voulez!
Voici ma question: puis-je voir les "belles" animations de Itunes sur ma dalle TV via appleTV?
Je le faisais facile avec un câble VGA en copie d'écranpfuthhhh mais la plus de câble alors hein comment on fait??????
Déjà c'est bien on peut envoyer le son direct sur "l'homme cinéma" mais les animations berniquesc'est lamentable!     sivouplé aidez moi!!!!!! je vous donnerai des bonnes adresses de pinard! a+++++ malgré le ton un peu déjanté c'est une vraie question dure
Merci d'avance et bises à tous tous et à tous bouuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh
Thierry


----------



## BigEdison (18 Mars 2008)

Il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir les animations d'iTunes sur l'appleTV...Malheureusement 

Mais par contre je veux bien les bonnes adresses de pinard et les echantillons qui vont avec


----------



## zarmaa (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Une petite question c'est quoi que vous appelez les animation d'itunes

Merci


----------



## Thierry625 (21 Mars 2008)

zarmaa a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Une petite question c'est quoi que vous appelez les animation d'itunes
> 
> Merci




Nous avons la possibilité sur itunes tout en écoutant nos airs préférés de visualiser de "belles" animations un peu psychédéliques c'est sympa et çà fait de l'effet surtout en plein écran!
C'est dans "présentation" pomme T.
On peut charger aussi d'autres animations sur le site Apple.
Bonne réception


----------

